

Show HN: I created a Laboratory Customer Relationship Management Tool - dalacv
http://limscentral.com/

======
dalacv
By the way, I would like to say that this was built using APEX
([https://apex.oracle.com](https://apex.oracle.com)).

------
carbocation
From a glance, I am unsure whether this is a clinical laboratory tool or a
research laboratory tool. Any guidance?

~~~
dalacv
I work in the LIMS space and most of our clients that would need this are
third-party analytical services laboratories. There is no reason why this
couldn't be adapted to the clinical lab, but I don't have much experience in
that area. Thanks for the question.

